# Some Panfish Jigs



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wanted to show some of the jigs that i have tied.
Jigs have powder paint on the heads, acrylic paint for the eyes, and i use monacord thread. Thread and eyes are covered in Sally Hansen, Hard as Nail, nail hardner.

Hair jigs- bottom 2 in the middle, black & yellow, have rabbit for the tail, cut off a Zonker Strip.
The rest have calf tail, for the tail.

Split tail- chennile body, and round rubber for the tail.

These are pretty easy to tie, and you can save a lot of money by making your own.

Hope you like them.
And No i dont sell them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

How well do you do on them?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> How well do you do on them?


I get my share of Gills, Crappie and Yellow Perch.
These gills were taken thru the ice on the black rabbit jig.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice micro jigs! I like the calf tail jigs. How does calf tail breath in the water? I usually use marabou or flashbou for my tails. What size heads do you use? I like the 1/80th and 1/64th oz the best. The 1/100th oz heads are too small and a pain in the arse to tie! Great looking jigs!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice jigs! How do you get the split tails to stay in that split "v" shape, rather than just laying against each other?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

They sure look nice.. I know a few spots where they'd work pretty well...


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

The round rubber will seperate and stay in that position naturaly when you tie it in, and will pulse in & out when you jig it.

The jigs in the pic, are 1/80 oz. I like them small for panfish.

To tell you the truth, have not tried the calf tail jigs yet, but have herd good things about them from other people. And used to buy, the old Doll Fly jigs a long time ago, and just kill the gills and crappie on them, not sure why i got away from them, They will work, I THINK.


----------

